# Anyone Rode the OvalMaster/OvalTitan?



## valkyrie (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey, new to this forum and would like to know anyone here rode the ovalmaster or ovaltitan? Where can i still purchase this frame?:idea:


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi, I ride a 2002 ovalmaster. Unofortunately that was the last year they made them. So you will not likley find one unless you aggresively search and find a NOS frame someone still has laying around. Try sending e-mails out to colnago dealers, see if they have one in your size. 

Very nice ride by the way. The first pic is from the shop where I purchased, the second is here at home. 

Good luck


----------



## valkyrie (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice colour theme u got there. Thanks for showing me, I hope there is still one laying around for small size.


----------

